# Spotted Sea Trout



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Spotted Sea Trout season now closed in northern zones
North Florida coastal fishermen are reminded that spotted seatrout may not be kept by anglers during February. The one month closed season applies to both Northwest and Northeast Florida.

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) established the closed season to protect spotted seatrout, also known by many anglers as “speckled trout,” when they’re the most vulnerable during cold weather, usually as they’re congregated up creeks, sloughs and rivers.

For the purposes of the marine rule the FWC defines Northwest Florida as state waters and adjacent federal waters extending from the Fred Howard Parkway in Pinellas County north along the Gulf Coast to the Florida-Alabama border. 

Northeast Florida is defined as all state waters and adjacent federal waters north from the Flagler-Volusia County line to the Florida-Georgia line.


During the open season for spotted seatrout in Northwest and Northeast Florida anglers are allowed to keep a total of five fish per person per day that measure from 15 – 20 inches, with one fish measuring over 20 inches. In the state’s South Region, the bag limit is four fish per person per day that measure 15 – 20 inches, with one fish over 20 inches. The South Region spotted seatrout closure is during November and December 

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

